# Eagles Ring -Coco-colt 6/25....Lotus-Filly 5/2, Pooh-colt & Spice-filly



## eagles ring farm (Feb 3, 2014)

We are so looking forward to our 2014 foaling season

cam link:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=eaglesring

Our line up is:

all mares are bred to- "Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz"

Palomino Buckeroo son- 31.5" - 2011- World top ten Senior Stallions














The mares:

Alms Rompin Codys Chera Pooh-chestnut pinto 33.00" (2006 state Pinto Champion -halter and performance)due 4/2/14






====================

Eagles Ring Bows Spicy Mustard Seed-Perlino - 33.5"-(2010 National top ten futurity) due 4/11/14







Uno Lotus- Palomino Pinto A/R- (Sierra Dawn Uno DeMayo daughter)-due 5/1/14







and Cedar Fields Awesome Coco Chanel- 31.00"- Bay (Cross Country Call Me Awesome) possibly bred due 7/7/14


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 3, 2014)

Very exciting! Should be some pretty babies!


----------



##  (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm looking forward to all the babies! Looks like they will be simply beautiful!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 4, 2014)

Gorgeous horses Lori and so exciting. I think you are going to have some amazing foals.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2014)

As usual, you are going to have some super babies again this year Lori!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you everyone.....I'm starting to get anxious

I can't wait to see this board filling with all the gorgeous babies

None of our mares are vet checked but I am sure about the first 3 looking quite pregnant

I also will let you all know when Xena has her foal she is in Florida now getting lots of love from her new owner

she is bred to our stallion Bow (same cross we have always done with her as it seems such a good match)

and they always say the best way to get the foal of your dreams is to sell the mare in foal. So this should be a beauty

she has already given us our share of dream foals.


----------



## MiniNHF (Feb 6, 2014)

cant wait to see the new foals



I know I cant wait for the ones to start popping out at the farm I have my boy boarded at. I just love seeing the little ones running around.


----------



## misty'smom (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see your foals this year!!! I'm sure they all will be beautiful!!!!


----------



##  (Feb 7, 2014)

Definitely looking forward to these babies. And it will be fun to see what your "Florida" horse produces for her new owners. We all know the saying....so it will be fun to see if she tricks you and produces something YOU'VE always wanted! LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2014)

We'll Xena is doing wonderful and getting royally spoiled in Florida

there are 3 other mares bred so she and her baby will have lots of

company

Here our girls are getting fatter and will be in the barn tomorrow with the storm coming our way tonight.

looks like were expecting a few inches of snow then heavy rain all day tomorrowthen back to some snow

tomorrow night

so hopfully the snow can't stay around too long

but suppose to have 40+ mile winds , sure hope the power stays on

I'll take some wide load pics when the weather clears

but no ones very close yet


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 14, 2014)

What a very nice lineup of babies coming!! I'm looking forward to seeing them upon their arrival.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 21, 2014)

couple of baby belly pics from yesterday morning I just got a smart phone and it's proving how unsmart I can be

just found out how to send them to my computer tonight I don't have any of our are Pooh because I couldn't even

figure out how to take a picture when I was turning them out at her barn

Here is Spice due 4/1/14






and Lotus due 5/1/14


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2014)

What fabulous baby bellies! LOVE those pictures!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 26, 2014)

Next week the cameras go on



and our marestare formally begins


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2014)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 27, 2014)

Exciting! Lovely ponies!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 27, 2014)

Great - we'll be watching.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2014)

Pooh is at 300 days and Spice will be 300 3/14 we hooked up cameras on both today

but marestare not on yet we can just see them in the bedroom right now

Both starting a bag

time for me to get nervous





I love and hate foaling season


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2014)

We're here for you, and praying for the safe delivery of healthy foals this year! Sounds like it's about to get exciting!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 8, 2014)

Adding our other baby belly- this is Pooh bred to Buzz

our first due 300 days on 3/4/14

I left her out of the other baby belly photos because I couldn't figure out how to use the camera on my new phone

Our marestare is on but we are having trouble with our camera that covers 2 stalls that we need first for Spice and Pooh hope to get it fixed tomorrow

here is pooh pics from yesterday. I seem to only be able to do 1 pic there is just a link for 1 photo at the bottom what happened to the

picture link for photobucket? Ph well somehow I put 2 of the same pic


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

What a pretty girl! I don't mind seeing her twice!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone...but more camera delays our camera that covers 2 stalls is not working had to order a new one

it should be here thurs but can't get it put up till sunday or monday

our marestare is on but no working camera attached for our double stall yet






I think we're ok on time no one looks super close.(famous last words..lol)


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok got our new camera today but Art won't be able to install till the weekend

so for now POOH is in the single camera stall she is just 308 days today

and I don't think real close but I felt better safe than sorry

she has been our sneeky mare and her last 2 foals were born

before we had her on camera she always seems not very close before she foals

here is our cam link for anyone wanting to watch

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=eaglesring


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2014)

She's so pretty! She's still looking pretty "wide" so I think you have some time, but I remember how sneaky she's been in the past. Good going!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you Diane

yes her last 2 foals were born while we had other mares under camera

thinking she wasn't ready yet

Art went out in the morning to feed and found both

already dry and bouncing around


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 13, 2014)

just checking in.......Pooh is looking good, now that she is on camera she probably will take forever to foal!!! Maybe she liked suprising you in the mornings!! lol But I hope she foals on time for your sake, I'm sure it's nerve racking when they are late!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2014)

Well we finally got our camera up to cover 2 stalls

don't like the view as much as the single but

*Pooh *on the left is due *4/2/14*

*Spice* on the right due *4/11/14*

they seem about the same on rediness

udder developement for both


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 17, 2014)

Just had a peek at them - they are both happily holding up the division wall between them!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 19, 2014)

lol Anna - it's amazing what we make our horses do themselves


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 19, 2014)

Isn't it just! Things have got worse - 4.08am and poor Spice is now using her head to support that wall! Think it might be Pooh's tummy that is supporting the other side.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok everyone what are your thoughts Pooh today 318 days (her last 2 foals were 314 and 315 days)

I finally tried some photos to get opinions











Spice at 306 days today


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 20, 2014)

Can't give you any advice, I've never had a mare in foal. But I would guess by her looks she is getting close!!!!! I will keep checking in on her! best wishes for a happy and safe foaling!!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2014)

From those pictures Lori, I would say they are both VERY close - in fact it looks as though you could have a race on your hands!!

Good luck!


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2014)

I think both look close, but Pooh looks like she could elongate a bit more. Spice looks ready to go in both udder and elongation departments.

I knew we had a race going on -- but I thought it was between different farms! LOL You have your own race going on!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 21, 2014)

Smokey Black Filly for Spice............gotta go to work update tonight


----------



## happy appy (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats!!! She is a beaut!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh many congratulations!! Well done Spice - now waiting for the announcement regarding Pooh!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Mar 21, 2014)

In amongst everything ELSE your doing...inquiring minds are looking for an update on the nail test thread, too.


----------



## atotton (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## little lady (Mar 21, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 21, 2014)

First the story

we didn't have buzzer on Spice yet

Art woke up and saw her foaling on cam

when we got to the barn about 5:15am Spice was still laying down and sack was not broke






luckily we were in time to tear the bag and have a healthy filly

a few pics from tonight not very good but something

she's a sweetie and very friendly..

Spice X Buzz @ 307 days -smokey black filly


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 21, 2014)

Pooh is also very close

and can use extra eyes for her


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

What a cute little filly - such a pretty face! Good luck with Pooh.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Baby sleeping quietly while momma grazes her stall.

Pooh just quietly grazing her stall, as well.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, what a doll baby and a BIG congratulations to you!!!! She's such a sweetheart!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 22, 2014)

A couple outside pics of Spice X Buzz filly

had to leave blanket on as not very warm maybe later will be better


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats on your pretty little filly! Sounds like it wont be long before your next one arrives! Wish my mares would follow suit but they are determined to drive me crazy first LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you..Spice was a surprise I have to stop using 330 days for my due dates

as they almost always seem quicker . Pooh is real close so hoping this weekend

I wish your mares would step it up too anxious to see their foals


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 22, 2014)

Yea I use 300 days as when I start watching them closely then figure by how they progress. My ones that have foaled previously I use their earliest gestation as a guideline. I generally use 330 days for maidens as they seem to go longer. At least mine do. Most of ours foal between 310-330 days with a few exceptions.


----------



## JAX (Mar 22, 2014)

Yep I also use day 300 to start close watch and I usually use day 320 as due date but if they go to 330 it does not surprise me at all. Seemed most of mine went around 317 or 318 with the occasional stubborn one going almost a year!!! Crazy mares!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 22, 2014)

wow yes it's time for me to adjust my foalin due dates to at least 320 as most of ours go 305 to 320 with some a bit longer I keep having my due dates

way out there.

I always do start watching at 300 too although had 1 surprise us a maiden foal @ 298 last year...

almost a year would really make me crazy


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

I like starting the serious 'watch' at 300 days, but really don't expect baby until 320-330. But, as you all know, I had a mare that delivered on day 365 like clockwork. So, you just never know!


----------



## chandab (Mar 22, 2014)

My experienced mares I don't have gestation lengths on, as they came from a pasture breeders place; and I haven't raised a foal out of either yet (both lost the foals they were carrying when I bought them; one at 24 hours old, the other late term abortion).

However, those that were maiden mares for me; went 320, 320, 307 and 324 (all B-size mares).


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Pooh had a chestnut real flashy pinto colt with blaze and 4 white legs don't remember how high



3/23 about 12:30 am all is well

pics in the morning


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2014)

Many congratulations Lori - well done Pooh!!

Cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



##  (Mar 23, 2014)

So WHERE are these pictures?????


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Diane you couldn't have been righter about who was due when

some wet pics from last night...he has some long legs but I took these at a bad angle


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Congrats! He is a cutie!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 23, 2014)

What a cute little fella - beautifully marked too!! Again, many congrats!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh, he is a doll!!! Congratulations on two healthy, gorgeous foals.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2014)

What a cutie.


----------



## JAX (Mar 23, 2014)

Big CONGRATS on your little guy!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone...we get a break for a couple weeks before Lotus is ready

thank you again fo watching and helping us bring our babies safely on the ground


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Congratulations Lori hes a Beauty


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

It was still so cold here today Spice and filly were outside a few hours then Pooh and her colt for a few

Spice has her stall door open so her filly can also run the hallway which is very baby proof

so you may see them come in and out of the stall

I'll miss seeing her carry on but would rather give her the extra room to run

Lotus is next on board but we have a break for a couple weeks before she is on watch


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful!!! Love the markings!! Congratulations on another healthy little one!!! Just makes my day to see another safely here!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Wow, I missed this little guy! What a pretty fella! Can't wait to see his dried off and "poofy" baby pics.


----------



## little lady (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful colt...just love the way he is marked!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 29, 2014)

Art got some dry pics from outside yesterday

Spice and her filly " Eagles Ring Bu2ful Dreamer by Buzz"

smokey black A/R - amha futurity nominated









And Pooh and her colt " Eagles Ring Outlaw by Buzz"

Chestnut Pinto- A/R - amha futurity nominated-he has his sires crooked blaze...lol


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

They are precious!!! LOVE that crooked blaze!! And the markings are beautiful -- so much gorgeous white!!

And the filly is just such a pretty little girl. Very feminine!!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh, Lori - DOLL babies!!! I see shows in their future. Just so gorgeous!!!



Well done!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 30, 2014)

Oh they are both just so beautiful, again many congrats!!


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 30, 2014)

AW I just love them both. Although, Spice's filly from last year was my favorite!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 30, 2014)

Too Cute !!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you everyone-we just love these 1st 2 foals

next up and on cam

Uno Lotus - 300 days 4/2/14 bred to our Palomino Buckeroo son "Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz" A/R- amha futurity nominated foal

cam link:

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=eaglesring


----------



##  (Apr 2, 2014)

Well, I'd say she's 'picked' her corner. Just doing some nice rocking back and forth, and very calm. She looks good and wide! Such a pretty girl! This will be an awesome baby!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2014)

Lotus has been a bit of a finiky eater ....not diving in as she always did (I don't remember her doing this last year) but eating everything eventually

I think she still has some time she is making an udder but needs more progress

I'l post pics when she gets a bit closer as Diane called our last 2 perfectly


----------



##  (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 6, 2014)

I agree Diane her buzzer goes on tomorrow night


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe you can post a few pictures, as it's hard to say where she is exacting when we're just looking down at her. But, I'm glad you're taking the extra steps with her.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok finally got a few pics to post of Lotus she is 311 days today

I got some a few nights ago but didn't look like much

these are from tonight looks like a bit of progress

but what do you all think...she hates be putting the camera under near her udder so

not the best pics


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't give an opinion, never have a mare that foaled but I am leaning so much here!!! looking at all the pictures of the utters and such and then reading the replies is very educational!!!!! I am serious, it's as good as reading any book!!! but I am watching all the mares here and can tell when they are in labor, if I need to alert anyone!! lol. I will take a peek at your girl now.......


----------



##  (Apr 14, 2014)

She's looking good. In a couple of days sneak another picture and we'll have a comparison.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 20, 2014)

new pics of Lotus today for the experts she is at 318 days today her 2013 foal went to 340 days

which is long for us here but what's your thoughts?


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

Since she's building an udder, I think she'll fill quite a bit more. And she definitely has some elongating and relaxing to do. She's doing just fine in all departments, so we'll have to wait a bit more, I think.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2014)

Looking good, but as Diane says, a little bit longer yet.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 30, 2014)

Lotus is finally starting to make a good bag

I think she has a bit longer- I'll try to get pics tomorrow to see what you all think

we appreciate any extra eyes on her

she was in with the storms today so she's a bit bored too


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

Looking forward to the new pics - she must be getting closer now!


----------



##  (May 1, 2014)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 2, 2014)

I think Lotus is planning to do this real soon, what are your thoughts experts?


----------



## misty'smom (May 2, 2014)

I was just peeking in and.........I see a baby in there!!!!!!!! I think I just missed it!! The little one looks like he/she has not even stood up yet. Your Hubby was in there spreading some fresh straw!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Looks like a very pretty little foal!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 2, 2014)

IT's a FILLY


----------



## little lady (May 2, 2014)

Please tell us about the new lil one.


----------



## Brody (May 2, 2014)

Congrats, I think I was about fifteen minutes too late to see it. Glad everything went well and baby looks great!


----------



##  (May 2, 2014)

WOW! Just got back, updated myself and was getting ready to answer your pictures, when I saw a baby in the stall! Congratulations on a pretty little filly!!

Momma is laying down and baby wobbling around the stall. Has mom had some banamine yet? That might help her with any discomfort and get her to her feet. Cute little girl is just walking around and around momma. Come on Lotus. I want to see you kissing that pretty little one!


----------



##  (May 2, 2014)

Now that's more like it Lotus! Up and kissing that little one. Lotus following her around the stall! How cute is that?

Such a pretty little girl....looks like she's found that milk bar just perfectly! I saw you in there with them, and that sure is a pretty little one. So what color? It's so hard to tell on the cam. This is a Buzz baby isn't it? He did you proud!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 2, 2014)

Hey all sorry to be so long .....I just posted the pictures to ask your opinion on what you thought

then closed the forum brought the cam back up and baby was there sack was already broken

that short a time I missed it too she was standing quietly 5 min before

It is a Buzz baby a deep red chestnut filly with a star and at least 2 white stockings

I saw a tiny white spot on the top of her butt when drying her but I can't see it again now

She's got some long legs

Baby has pooped up a storm and nursed

I gave Lotus banamine right away but gave her a bit more when she was still uncomfortable

I use paste so it takes a bit longer to take affect

Lotus had her ivermectin too and tetnas shot

will give baby tetnus anti toxin tomorrow

So glad and a Friday night early so I can enjoy them all weekend without rushing off

Pics on Art's phone ....he just went to bed to enjoy a night without the cam on the tv

I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## chandab (May 3, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2014)

Many congratulations - what a pretty little filly - well done lotus and buzz!!









You were certainly right when you commented with those last pictures that she was looking very close! LOL!!

Now we need some new pics.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 3, 2014)

Last night pics in the stall didn't come out good but we got some outside today

so glad it was nice

No name yet but here is our new filly

"Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz" X "Uno Lotus"


----------



## misty'smom (May 3, 2014)

What a beautiful little filly!!!! I think I just missed it last night.......saw you and your hubby drying her off and putting down fresh bedding! I love these pictures of her and Lotus, so cute especially the 2nd one!!



Congratulations again to you, your husband and to Lotus!!!! Enjoy and have fun with your new baby!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 4, 2014)

I'll second that , she is beautiful . Congratulations


----------



## little lady (May 4, 2014)

Congrats on a darling lil red filly!


----------



##  (May 4, 2014)

She's beautiful for sure!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 11, 2014)

A few pictures from yesterday of our new filly

Uno Lotus X Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz

"Eagles Ring Hot Sauce by Buzz"

she has a star and what do you all think about 4 white socks ?

I'm not very firmiliar with foal coats on chestnuts, so I'm not sure if it's white socks or foal coat

anyway we just love her


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2014)

What a lovely filly Liz


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 11, 2014)

Lori


----------



## AnnaC (May 12, 2014)

She certainly has 'style'!! Just beautiful.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 13, 2014)

Thank you ladies and gents



loving this little girl

Next up is Coco

Cedarfields Awesome Coco Chanel bred to Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz

first time for this cross and excited to see this foal

We weren't sure if she was bred but she has started a bag and grown as wide as a whale so

I'm safely assuming she is bred. She will be 300 days 6/8/14. Not on camera yet

but will be next. And the last mare for the season.

Her 1st foal by Bow was born at 298 days so will watch her before 300


----------



##  (May 14, 2014)

I love Coco, and know Jennifer must be excited to see her baby HAVING a baby! Can't wait -- especially another Buzz baby!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 31, 2014)

Coco is now under our cam http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=eaglesring

I came prepared with photos which will surprise you all as I'm terrible at remembering to take them

but I know they are needed by the aunties that are so good at predicting foaling time

These are from today what do you all think


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 1, 2014)

A little more shift of that tummy forward and a final fill of those udders and she looks good to go - exciting!!


----------



##  (Jun 1, 2014)

Just what I was going to say, Anna. She's nicely elongated, udder is separated and nipples almost full, but that tummy needs a quick shift forward, and you should be playing with baby! Great pictures, by the way. Just perfect!

Can't wait to see this little one. Some last minute rolling, and you should be good to go! Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling of a healthy little one!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 1, 2014)

Hoping she waits just a little - she won't be 300 days till 6/8 last year she foaled at 298 although all was just fine

Jennifer said her mother always went early too.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 1, 2014)

Best of Luck Lori, Coco is a lovely mare, cant wait to see what she has been preparing


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 7, 2014)

Getting close she made it past 298 but won't go much longer ....I think anyway...lol


----------



##  (Jun 7, 2014)

Got a few new pictures of this special little momma?


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 8, 2014)

I will try for pictures tonight thx for asking Diane

I know this will be as they say the foal of our dreams

as the foal is already sold In Utero

she has made it to 300 days today ...yay Coco


----------



##  (Jun 8, 2014)

I know that's what appaloosa breeders say......how do you get a LOUD leopard baby? Sell the mom before she foals! LOL

I hope you have a clause in your sales contract that allows you to keep a baby once you see it. I always had one......just in case!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 8, 2014)

Naw baby is sold ...but I may be kicking myself

but as long as mom and foal are healthy.


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

That's the goal....getting each one safely to the ground!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 4, 2014)

Coco had a chestnut colt with a tiny star 6/25 - this is the first I had a chance to share

This is our last foal of the season

congrats to Liz his new owner


----------



##  (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice legs on that little one! Just beautiful!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 12, 2014)

Sharing our 2014 foals- 2 fillies and 2 colts---so thrilled with them all

Eagles Ring Hot Sauce by Buzz -Chestnut Filly - Buzz out of Lotus











Eagles Ring Bu2ful Dreamer by Buzz -Smokey Black Filly - Buzz out of Spice






Eagles Ring Zeus by Buzz -Chestnut Pinto colt - Buzz out of Pooh- sold






Eagles Ring Petit Four by Buzz -Chestnut colt - Buzz out of Coco- sold


----------



##  (Aug 14, 2014)

oh they're all just stunning!! Simply beautiful!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 15, 2014)

As Diane says - just stunning!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank so much ladies I'm just loving what Buzz is producing with our mares


----------



##  (Aug 16, 2014)

As well you should!


----------

